# "Must Have" Puritan Books



## Backwoods Presbyterian

What books (and by this I do not mean collected works, systematic theologies, etc...) do you think are MUST READS for the Christian man or woman? Specifically produced by the hand of a Puritan author in a book (or pamphlet)?


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Hi:

How are things going Ben?

Must have Puritan Books - hmmmm - Only Puritans I guess?

The Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher

The Bruised Reed by Richard Sibbes

The Doctrine of Repentance by Thomas Watson

Gospel Worship by Jeremiah Burroughs

The Mortification of Sin by John Owen

_Jus Divinum Regiminis Ecclesiastici_ by various Westminister Divines

Human Nature in its Fourfold State by Thomas Boston

The Fountain of Life by John Flavel

The Mystery of Providence by John Flavel

The Art of Prophesying by William Perkins

The Westminster Standards

The World Conquered by the Faithful Christian by Richard Alleine

I am sure there are many others that could be listed.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## greenbaggins

Bunyan's _Pilgrim's Progress_, Owen on justification and mortification of sin (volumes 3 and 5), Gurnall's _The Christian in Complete Armor_, Brooks's _Precious Remedies_, Flavel on God's Providence and on the Catechism, Boston on the Catechism, Charnock's _The Existence and Attributes of God_. 

By the way, you have a somewhat amusing dangling modifier there. Today's Christian man or woman is not produced by the hand of a Puritan author.

I also agree with Josh and Robert's choices.


----------



## caddy

"The Almost Christian Discovered," Matthew Mead
"Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices," Thomas Brooks
"The Method of Grace" John Flavel
"The Godly Man's Picture," Thomas Watson
"Crook in the Lot" Thomas Boston
"The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment," Jeremiah Burroughs


----------



## Reformed Thomist

Owen's _The Glory of Christ_; Thomas Watson's _The Ten Commandments_, _The Lord's Prayer_, _The Doctrine of Repentance_; John Flavel's _The Mystery of Providence_...


----------



## christiana

All the Puritan Paperbacks, plus The Christian in Complete Armor and Pilgrim's Progress, and Watson's Body of Divinity.

Actually, if you read Meet the Puritans, which gives a brief bio and lists their works that are in print, that would in itself make a great list of puritan works.


----------



## TaylorOtwell

I second "Godly Mans Picture" by Watson and "Precious Remedies" by Brooks.


----------



## LawrenceU

TaylorOtwell said:


> I second "Godly Mans Picture" by Watson and "Precious Remedies" by Brooks.



Hey! Aren't you supposed to be on a honeymoon?!


----------



## Wayne

Ben:

Burroughs on Hosea. Sadly only available in paperback now, unless you want to spend $265 on eBay. Ouch. [ouch unless I want to sell my copy, in which case, yippee!]

Bunyan's _Acceptable Sacrifice_.

Strongly agree on previous votes for Watson's _Body of Divinity_ and Flavel's _Mystery of Providence_.


----------



## gene_mingo

The Death of Death in the Death of Christ, John Owen


----------



## gkterry

The Reformed Pastor by Richard Baxter

For the most practical book and one that anyone involved with any sort of counseling:

Christian Directory by Richard Baxter


----------



## UKPuritan40

I second all of the above, particularly John Owen's works and Richard Sibbes Bruised Reed is not to be missed.

I have personally and spiritually been much blessed by the letter's of Samuel Rutherford. No matter what topic he is addressing, he points one to the grace of God and the riches of Christ such as one cannot but be encouraged and given much hope in the life to come. These are a blessing to read devotionally.

I also have been blessed, though he is not a Puritan, by Octavious Winslow's "Personal Declension." This book is a handy reminder of the imperceptable degree's by which we slumber and sleep our way to spiritual dullness. (Though thanks be to God He perseveres His saints)

I love Thomas Goodwin's "The Return of Prayer" though it is not an easy read.

And a most convicting and soul stiring book on prayer is Samual Lee's "On Secret Prayer" which is found in SDG's "The Puritan's on Prayer."

Susan Nye Ferrell
Member Sovereign Redeemer OPC, Boise


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I am going to sound like a noisy gong on this one probably but one of the most helpful books I have read in a long time was *Gospel Worship by Jeremiah Burrough's*. I only wish I had read this book many years ago. 

John Owen on Sin and Temptation should be on the top of everyone's list.


----------



## Sven

The Path of True Godliness by Willem Teelink. 

The Marks of God's Children by Jean Taffin

A Treatise on Earthly Mindedness by Jeremiah Burroughs

The ABC of Faith by Alexander Comrie

Anything written by Owen, Watson, Sibbes, Manton, and Flavel


----------

